# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Я тоже и Мне тоже?

## RusskiySnaiper

Which one is correct for saying "me too!" in Russian, and why?  
Thanks!

----------


## Marcus

Я тоже. Because this "me" in English is a new phenomenon, "me" started being used in all the independent positions.

----------


## it-ogo

Both ways may be correct depending on the context. "Я" means "I" (Nominative case), "Мне" means "for me" (Dative case). 
See case system of Russian language in any textbook. 
Examples: 
- Я хочу яблоко.
- Я тоже. 
- I want an apple.
- Me too. 
-------------- 
- Дай мне яблоко.
- Мне тоже. 
- Give me an apple.
- Me too.

----------


## RusskiySnaiper

Thanks for the help everyone!

----------

